
Rise of the RoboMasters - nols
http://www.theverge.com/2016/9/27/13059144/dji-robomasters-robot-drone-battle-video-frank-wang-interview
======
MrLeftHand
Man, I was born 20 years early!

And in the wrong country!

This is much better to watch then Dota or LoL tournaments.

~~~
melling
Drone racing has become popular:
[http://dronenationals.com](http://dronenationals.com)

Some version of the robotic "game" could be turned into a sport for all ages.
Both an amateur level, that limits cost, and a pro level with sponsors.

------
melling
Great idea. Rather than getting people to become masters at twitch games, they
instead build intelligent machines that compete.

